# Israeli couscous with cranberry juice



## GB (Feb 20, 2009)

I was bored the other night and wanted to try something different. I had some Israeli couscous laying around also had some cranberry juice. So I made the couscous and instead of using water I used straight cranberry juice with a touch of salt. 

Well it turned out really interesting. The color was great and the flavor was very nice. I was using a cheap pan that has some hot spots. At those spots the couscous got a little sticky and crispy which was not a bad thing. those parts actually tasted really yummy.

I ended up serving it with chicken that was seasoned simply with salt and pepper and a side of asparagus. It was a very fun, colorful, and tasty meal.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2009)

Isn't it fun to just wing it sometimes...Make it up as you go....I think that's what some of the famous chefs do, and they sell cookbooks!! 

So, ya need to save the recipe...after awhile you'll have a whole collection and can have them published!!

Here's one you can have exclusive rights too...

*POP CORN CEREAL

*Pop the Pop Corn using no salt or butter...Place one cup of the popped pocorn in a bowl and cover with milk...Enjoy! It will surprise you!!

Don't ask how I stumbled into this one.....​


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2009)

So funny that you mention pop corn cereal UB. I saw that idea somewhere a while ago (Good Eats maybe?) and thought it was a great idea and actually made a lot of sense. I was going to make that for my daughter for her birthday breakfast, but she picked something else instead.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmmm! AB ripping my recipe huh??  I was making popcorn cereal before he went on the air!!!! --- Gonna have to have a long, long talk with that boy!!


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2009)

At least he knows the smart people to rip off!


----------



## Lynan (Feb 20, 2009)

GB the cranberry/couscous combo sounds interesting and as I have some pomegranate juice at home, Im going to try that! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2009)

Pomegranete would work great too. Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## Recipes Cookbook Writer (Apr 30, 2009)

That could work well with holiday turkey. Interesting idea!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2009)

Now, did your mother tell not to play with you food?


----------

